# Vacu Vin Steel Pineapple Slicer



## oivind_dahle (Jun 29, 2011)

http://www.coolthings.com/vacu-vin-steel-pineapple-slicer/


Kill some time, surf that site


----------



## steeley (Jun 30, 2011)

from the people who brought you the sharpen your knife and saw a women in half and the bbq train




[/IMG]



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jun 30, 2011)

Brings you the crusta stun http://www.coolthings.com/crustastun-single-stunner-an-electric-lobster-taser/



[/IMG]Does the thought of boiling lobsters alive make you cringe also? Help may be on the way. Put them through the CrustaStun Single Stunner, electric zappers that will send a quick jolt of power to render the tasty crustaceans dead. That way, you don't have to feel guilty about torturing your dinner


----------



## steeley (Jul 2, 2011)

Only $3.500 
one of my first jobs was killing live lobster for the restaurant i worked at builds character.


----------



## bieniek (Jul 2, 2011)

I never killed an lobster or langoustine before blanching if we talk a la carte. Just stung nerve point with knife and then it wont knock-knock the pot to remind you what he feels. 

Thats the job i chosen and I will stick to it. 

That pinneaple cutter nice gizmo I wonder whats up if you go to Asia with it and the shape of pinneaple is different you can basically stick it up your butt and twist.
Or just theres no pinneapples big enough at local shops


----------

